

How your brain actually makes decisions while you sleep - leephillips
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/09/17/your-brain-actually-makes-decisions-while-you-sleep/?hpid=z12

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=decisions+sleep#!/story/forever/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=decisions+sleep#!/story/forever/0/decisions%20sleep)

~~~
leephillips
Looks like the Post is appending a query parameter to the url that's foiling
your dupe detection. I usually notice these and strip them out, but not this
time.

